# Any info on Vom Dart Haus and/or Von Haus Vierra in CA?



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to Vom Dart Haus,GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES, GSD PUPPIES, PUPPIES FOR SALE,  WORKING DOGS, PETS, SCHUTZHUND, FRENCH RING, PSA, PERSONAL PROTECTION, CZECH LINES, DDR LINES, NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, GERMAN SHEPHERD BREEDER,

von Haus Vierra German Shepherds

Any information on either breeder? If the information is not positive please PM me and do not post it. I read the information on Vom Dart Haus site and I am very impressed with her dog Vito and with her philosophy in raising a puppy.

I am looking for a family dog, low to medium drive, well adjusted and balanced. I am just doing research, I had a bad experience and need to take my time chosing another breeder. I have a toddler and a female GSD who is 4yo. My Hubby and I love the breed and last year I lost my best friend GSD of 14 years. We would provide a very loving family and exercise in the form of walks and dog park ball chasing. We would also attend obedience classes and socialize. I would rather raise a puppy than adopt at this point because of our toddler (not that raising a puppy is a guarantee of safety as my other post indicates). Again I am in no rush and want to do my homework as to a good fit for our family. It is very important that we are paired with a breeder that will try to match us to the puppy.

Any other recommendations are very welcomed, I am also looking at: 

Spartanville
Wildhaus
Von Banach
Alta-Tollhaus
Waldhimmel


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Didn't know that Manny Viera was still involved in the GSD?....haven't seen him in a while.... He did have a couple of real nice dogs!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I LOVE my Alta Tollhaus dog, beauty and disposition, that's him in my avatar. He is great with my horses, cats and small dogs and a great house dog, just a perfect boy!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

ThorDog said:


> Welcome to Vom Dart Haus,GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES, GSD PUPPIES, PUPPIES FOR SALE, WORKING DOGS, PETS, SCHUTZHUND, FRENCH RING, PSA, PERSONAL PROTECTION, CZECH LINES, DDR LINES, NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, GERMAN SHEPHERD BREEDER,
> 
> von Haus Vierra German Shepherds
> 
> ...


I would add Witmer-Tyson Imports in Menlo Park to the list.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I LOVE my Wildhaus dog. She is everything I wanted and even more than I could have dreamed of. She has an on switch and an off switch. She is great with my kiddos as well as my other dogs. She fits right in. Good luck in your search, I know it is a big job!


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

has anyone else bought a GSD from this breeder? Emailed them because of a litter that should be born around right now.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

DorianGrayFFM said:


> I would add Witmer-Tyson Imports in Menlo Park to the list.


Me, too! "Hunther" is Hunther vom Haus Tyson. I also have Britta vom Haus Tyson. I would recommend her without hesitation for anyone who wants a GSD.

To the best of my knowledge Manny Vierra is out of the dog business, but call the number just to be sure.


----------

